# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] الإدارة الماليه

## Sanzio

*مفهوم الإدارة المالية*

*هي عبارة عن إدارة الإفراد من حيث المبادئ المحاسبية والتحكم بهم بنوع من التخطيط والتنظيم والرقابة .* 

*أقسام الإدارة المالية* 

*1) قسم السكرتارية: ويختص هذا القسم بالتالي:* 

*أ) الحصر: استلام كافة أوامر الصرف الواردة إلى الإدارة المالية وتسليمها للمختصين ومتابعة استكمال إجراءاتها حتى يتم إحالتها للصندوق أو لكاتب أوامر الدفع**.* 

*ب) الوارد والصادر والنسخ والتصوير والحفظ: استلام المعاملات الواردة إلى الإدارة المالية وتسجيلها وتسديد قيودها وتصدير المعاملات الصادرة من الإدارة المالية إلى الجهات المختلفة بالجامعة بالإضافة لقيام القسم بأعمال النسخ والتصوير وتنظيم الملفات وحفظها.* 

*ج) الأرشيف المالي: حفظ أوامر الصرف والتسويات ومرفقاتها بملفات خاصة حسب تسلسل قيدها واسترجاعها عند اللزوم.* 



*2) قسم التدقيق:* 

*يقوم هذا القسم بمهمة تدقيق كافة المستندات والمعاملات المالية الواردة للإدارة المالية للصرف مثل مستحقات منسوبي الجامعة والطلاب (كالرواتب، العمل الإضافي، البدلات، المكافآت الشهرية، ...الخ) وكذلك المعاملات المالية المتعلقة بوحدات الجامعة (كتأمين مشتروات أو صرف عهد مستديمة أو مؤقتة، أو تسوية عهد هذه الوحدات...الخ) كما يقوم بتدقيق كافة أوامر الصرف المتعلقة بمستحقات المقاولين لقاء عقود (التوريد، الإيجار، التغذية، التشغيل، الصيانة، النظافة، النقل، ...الخ).* 

*3) قسم الارتباط:* 

*يقوم هذا القسم بتسجيل اعتمادات الميزانية المقررة بعد توزيعها كمخصصات وكذلك إجراء التعديلات المالية على اعتمادات البنود والمناقلة بينها بموجب قرارات المناقلة والتعديل الصادرة خلال العام المالي الجاري، ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للارتباط المالي بجميع المعاملات وأوامر الصرف الواردة للإدارة المالية للارتباط بها على مختلف أبواب الميزانية المعتمدة، ثم تطابق سجلات الارتباط بما يقابلها من حسابات لكل بند من بنود الميزانية كما يعد بياناً بالديون التي لم تصرف خلال سنة الاستحقاق كمتابعة لصرف الارتباطات حين ورود مستندات صرفها فيما بعد.* 

*إضافة لما سبق فإن قسم الارتباط يعد تقريراً شهرياً عن الحالة المالية للصرف من البنود ويقدم البيانات اللازمة لإعداد الحساب الختامي في نهاية العام المالي.* 

*4) قسم الخزينة العامة:* 

*يقوم هذا القسم باستلام تغذية حساب الصندوق وإيداعها بالحساب وكذلك صرف رواتب منسوبي الإدارة العامة وصرف المستحقات الإفرادية التي تقل عن 20 ألف ريال.* 

*كما يقوم القسم بتوريد المستحقات التي لا يستلمها أصحابها خلال المدة النظامية لحساب الأمانات. وإثبات الوارد والمنصرف بدفتر حركة الصندوق.* 

*) قسم إعداد أوامر الدفع والشيكات:* 

*ويختص هذا القسم بما يلي:* 

*أ- إعداد أوامر الدفع لكافة المستحقات التي تبلغ قيمتها 20 ألف ريال فأكثر على أبواب الميزانية الأربعة.* 

*ب- التأكد من صحة البيانات والمعلومات المدونة على أوامر الدفع.* 

*ج- متابعة طباعة أوامر الدفع ومراجعتها بعد الطباعة.* 

*د- متابعة إجازة أوامر الدفع من مدير الإدارة المالية والمراقب المالي ومدير الجامعة.* 

*هـ- التنسيق مع مندوبي الإدارة المالية لتسليم أوامر الدفع لوزارة المالية واستلام الشيكات الوزارية لتسليمها لأصحابها.* 

*و- إعداد شيكات الصرف من الأمانات والإيرادات المتوفرة سيولتها بحسابات الجامعة.* 

*ز- تسليم الشيكات المستحقيها أو لمأموري الصرف أو مندوبي الشركات.* 

*ح- استعادة المسيرات من مأموري الصرف بمختلف القطاعات والتأكد من وجود توقيعات أصحاب الاستحقاقات ومن إشعارات توريد المبالغ التي لم يتسلمها أصحابها.* 

*قسم المحاسبة:* 

*ويقوم هذا القسم بإعداد القيود المحاسبية والتسويات بالدفاتر والحسابات المختلفة وعمل المطابقات، وتشمل ما يلي:* 

*أ) اليومية العامة: وتختص بما يلي:* 

*1- قيد أوامر الصرف التي أعدت لها شيكات أو أوامر دفع حسب تسلسل أولوية إنجازها.* 

*2- قيد أوامر الصرف التي صرفت من الصندوق حسب تسلسل قيدها بالصندوق.* 

*3- قيد التسويات المحاسبية بعد اعتمادها من المراقب المالي.* 

*4- ترقيم أوامر الصرف والتسويات بأرقام مسلسلة حسب أولويات قيدها.* 

*5- تجميع المبالغ المدينة والدائنة بكافة حقول اليومية والتأكد من توازنها بكل صفحة ويتم ذلك يومياً.*

*6- المطابقة اليومية مع حساب الصندوق ومع الحسابات المختلفة والبيانات المدخلة بالحاسب الآلي.* 

*7- إعداد ميزان المراجعة الشهري.* 

*ب) الحاسب الآلي: ويختص بما يلي:* 

*1- إدخال كافة المعلومات عن أوامر الصرف والتسويات المسجلة بدفتر اليومية العامة بالحسابات المختلفة.* 

*2- مطابقة مجاميع وأرصدة الحسابات المختلفة بالأرصدة والمجاميع المدنة بدفتر اليومية العامة.* 

*3- التنسيق والمتابعة مع إدارة مركز الحاسب الآلي لضامن استمرارية تشغيل البرامج المالية بصفة مستمرة.* 

*4- متابعة طباعة التقارير المحاسبية بمختلف أنواعها.* 

*5- الاحتفاظ بنسخة متكاملة من التقارير المحاسبية بشكل مناسب ومنظم باعتبارها بديلا للسجلات اليدوية.* 

*6- متابعة تطوير البرامج المالية بالحاسب الآلي.* 

*7- استخراج كافة البيانات اللازمة لإعداد الحساب الختامي للجامعة.* 

*ج) حسابات البنوك ومؤسسة النقد ووزارة المالية: وتختص بما يلي:* 

*1- متابعة حركة حسابات الجامعة بالبنوك والمؤسسة ووزارة المالية سواءً بالسحب أو الإيداع.* 

*2- التأكد من مطابقة أرصدة حسابات الجامعة بالبنوك والمؤسسة ووزارة المالية.* 

*3- إعداد التسويات اللازمة لتسوية حسابات الجامعة بالبنوك والمؤسسة ووزارة المالية.* 

*4- إعداد خطابات بالمطابقة بعد التأكد من ذلك والحصول على شهادات الأرصدة بالحسابات الجامعة.* 

*5- استخراج البيانات اللازمة لإعداد الحساب الختامي للجامعة.* 

*د) العهد – الأمانات – التأمينات – إيرادات نموذج 20 تسويات عامة :* 
*1-إعداد التسويات الخاصة بالعهد والأمانات والتأمينات والإيرادات وأي تسويات أخرى تتعلق بفروقات العملة أو تصحيح أخطاء محاسبية.* 

*2- متابعة سداد العهد وإعداد التقارير اللازمة عن المتخلفين عن السداد والاحتفاظ بملفات منظمة عن العهد.* 

*3- مطابقة أرصدة العهد بالسجلات مع الأرصدة الظاهرة بالحاسب الآلي.* 

*4- إعداد خطابات بتوريد المبالغ.* 

*5- إعداد أوامر الصرف الخاصة بالأمانات بعد التأكد من إثباتها وأحقية صاحبها في استلامها.* 

*6- إعادة التأمينات لأصحابها عند انتقاء الغرض من بقائها بموجب أوامر صرف.* 

*7- إعداد البيانات الشهرية بالإيرادات المحصلة وأوامر صرفها لوزارة المالية.* 

*8- إعداد أوامر الصرف بالاستبعاد من الإيرادات بموجب قرار الاستبعاد من الإيرادات.* 

*9- إعداد بيانات الإيرادات الواجب تضمينها الحساب الختامي للجامعة.* 

*10- مطابقة حساب الإيرادات مع بيان وزارة المالية.* 

*11- إعداد نموذج 20 شهرياً وكشف التوازن الشهري.* 

*12- إعداد خطاب لكل من وزارة المالية وديوان المراقبة العامة وإرسال نموذج 20 شهرياً بعد استكمال اعتماده من مدير الإدارة المالية والمراقب المالي ومدير عام الشئون المالية.* 



*7- قسم الضمانات:* 

*ويختص هذا القسم باستلام الضمانات المحالة للإدارة المالية وفتح ملفات لها وتسجيلها بالسجلات الخاصة بها ومتابعة تجديدها بإرسال خطابات للبنوك التي أصدرتها حسب النموذج المعد لهذا الغرض واستلام تجديداتها وحفظها بملفات الضمانات الأساسية ومتابعة البنوك التي ترسل التجديدات، والإفراج عن الضمانات التي انتهى الغرض منها بعد موافقة الجهات المستفيدة منها.*

*مهام الإدارة المالية:* 

*تختص الإدارة المالية بالجامعة بإنجاز المهام الرئيسية التالية:* 

*1- مهمة صرف المستحقات : وتتفرع منها المهام التالية :* 

*- حصر أمر الصرف* 

*- الارتباط بالمبلغ على البند المختص* 

*- تدقيق أمر الصرف* 

*- إعداد أوامر الدفع* 

*- إعداد الشيكات* 

*- تسليم الشيكات* 

*- القيد في السجلات المحاسبية* 

*- الحفظ في الأرشيف* 

*2- مهمة صرف العهد والأمانات والإيرادات والتأمينات* 

*- صرف عهد مؤقتة أو مستديمة* 

*- المنصرف من العهد المستديمة* 

*- تسديد العهد المستديمة أو المؤقتة* 

*- إثبات العهد تحت التحصيل* 

*- تسديد العهد تحت التحصيل بواسطة جهة حكومية أخرى* 

*- الصرف من الأمانات* 

*- الصرف بالاستبعاد من الإيرادات* 

*- مهمة الارتباط العام* 

*- إدخال المعلومات اللازمة باعتمادات الميزانية ومخصصات قطاعات الجامعة حسب تعليمات الميزانية وقرار توزيع الميزانية ببرنامج الارتباط* 

*- الارتباط المسبق قبل إبرام العقود أو إصدار التعميدات أو القرارات خلال السنة المالية الجارية* 

*- الارتباط عند الصرف* 

*- الارتباط المسبق من اعتمادات المشاريع والباب الثالث* 

*- الارتباط بالصرف من اعتمادات المشاريع والباب الثالث* 

*- إعداد تقارير عن الحالة المالية* 

*- تدعيم البنود العاجزة* 

*- مطابقة المنصرف من الاعتمادات الظاهرة ببرنامج ارتباطات كل بند وبرنامج ومشروع مع المنصرف الفعلي المثبت بالحسابات للتأكد من صحة البيانات* 

*- إعداد بيان بالديوان التي تم الارتباط بها ولم تقدم مستندات صرفها حتى نهاية العام المالي وكذلك المعاملات التي يتم صرفها لعجز البنود* 



*الخلاصة* 

*بما لا شك فيه أن الإدارة المالية تعتبر منهج إداري مالي يجب الحفاظ عليه من حيث الصفات المرغوبة فيه أو غير المرغوبة فيه ولكن هل هناك تخطيط إداري مالي قوي نعم يوجد لدينا في بلدنا الحبيب تخطيط جيد جداً لا يمكن ان يستهان به بدليل الإقتصاد المتوفر لدينا .* 

*ومن خلال ذلك تكلمنا عن إدارة المالية من الناحية الرقابية التي يجب ان تقوم بها عمليه التوجيه الشخصي للأفراد المقيمين في عملية التوظيف .* 

*المراجع* 

*د. عبد الغني أيوب استاذ الأقتصاد بجامعة جنوب الوادي من كتاب مبادئ الإدارة المالية*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى الكريم 
Sanzio  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
معلومات وفيه ومفيده 
سلمت يداك 
الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم*

----------


## Sanzio

والدي العزيز أ. نادر
سعيـد جداً لمرورك الكريم .
تقبل تحياتي
فى امان الله

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله شكراً لك على مجهودك الطيب ومعلوماتك المفيده

----------


## nour2005

الأخ الفاضل Sanzio 
موضوع أكثر من رائع منظم جدا 
والنظام يؤدي للنجاح 
ومفيد جدا لنا نحن السيدات 
خاصة أن الإدارة المالية للبيت في عهدتنا  :Biggrin: 
تسلم إيدك 
تقبل مني خالص التقدير 
وكل عام وأنت بخير رمضان مبارك  :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يداك اخ الطيب على جهدك وعطائك الطيب هذا 

استفدنا منه وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا ان شاء الله تعالى 

كل رمضان أنت بخير أخى الطيب 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أخى الكريم

مجهود رائع

ومعلومات مفيدة

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## Masrawya

تسلم ايدك Sanzio 
موضوع مفيد و جميل

----------


## reda laby

لا
الواحد لازم يتابع املاكه
ويروح العزبة كتير اليومين دول
طالما عرفت المعلومات ديه
الف شكر ليك يا Sanzio 
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## nariman

*شكرا لمجهودك اخى الكريم*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. Sanzio 



سلمت يداك على الموضوع المتميز والمعلومات القيمة

وكل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم sanzio
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده
و كل عام و انتم بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم
بس انت مختفي فين؟؟
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شكراً يا اخي علي المعلومات المفيدة 
وشكراً علي هذه المعلومة القيمة : ولكن هل هناك تخطيط إداري مالي قوي نعم يوجد لدينا في بلدنا الحبيب تخطيط جيد جداً لا يمكن ان يستهان به بدليل الإقتصاد المتوفر لدينا .  :good:  ::no1::

----------


## monmon_aso1982

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيده
واجمل قسم فيها طبعا قسم المحاسبه
شكرا ليك جدا على الموضوع الجاد والرائع

----------


## sameh atiya

شكراً سانزيو :f2:

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا على المعلومات المفيده 
اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

----------


## darwish

شكرااااا على المجهود الرائع جدااااااااااااااا

----------


## kethara

*


أخى الفاضل sanzio


موضوع يتسم بالرقى والمجهود المميز

والفائده الشامله 

سلمت أناملك على طرحك الرائع

مع تحيتـــــــــى

*

----------

